# Puppy ate dried paint



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

So my apartment's facade is being painted and there was some peeled off dried paint on the stairs. I knew my puppy, Austin would go for the shiny cloth like thing, but before I could react he gobbled it up. I feel terrible for not getting to it before he could. It was about a 2"x2" square piece. This happened on Friday evening and I have been watching him for signs, but he is active as ever, eats, drinks, pees and poops normally and on schedule. I have been doing the gross job of sifting through his poo, but don't see anything. 

I called my vet and he said if the pup is acting normal, there is nothing to worry. But I am really worried; I don't know what kind of paint it was, but I can't help thinking about lead poisoning. What if there is no immediate reaction, but has some long term effect? What if it's stuck to his stomach lining? 

I know I haven't given much information here on the type of paint and stuff, but is there anyone who has experienced something similar? Any advice? Will an X-ray help?

Thanks,
Anusha


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I googled My PUppy ate large paint chip and all this came up:
Google

I would keep a close eye on him and get him to vet if you see anything out of the way!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Karen. I have been googling a lot too, I just wish I knew if the paint has lead or not. The apt management doesn't know. I've gotta try to get hold of the painters when they come in on Monday again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe a blood test can test for lead. Don't know how quickly it would show up, but it's certainly something I would do if I was in your shoes. I can only imagine how scary this is for you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How old is the building? JOY chewed on the side of my 100 year old house and I insisted that we test her for lead, this was actually how I met Dr. Jean Dodds of Hemopet. It did come back positive but at the lowest amount detectable. I had all the old paint removed and she was never allowed in that area again. It never caused any problems. Honestly, I don't think the amount your dog ate would cause a problem, just make sure not to let him get into any more. Take care


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I believe a blood test can test for lead. Don't know how quickly it would show up, but it's certainly something I would do if I was in your shoes. I can only imagine how scary this is for you.


Thanks Penny & Maggie's mom. I will get him to the vet on Monday and ask for a blood test. I wanted to let you know that I go to Dr. Paul Carroll, the one you suggested when I first joined the forum before getting my baby boy. He's 8 months old now  I just haven't had the time to check back here as often as I'd like.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> How old is the building? JOY chewed on the side of my 100 year old house and I insisted that we test her for lead, this was actually how I met Dr. Jean Dodds of Hemopet. It did come back positive but at the lowest amount detectable. I had all the old paint removed and she was never allowed in that area again. It never caused any problems. Honestly, I don't think the amount your dog ate would cause a problem, just make sure not to let him get into any more. Take care


My apt building is about 15 years old. They repaint almost every 5 years, I heard. Do you know how much lead is considered a small amount? I have been reading and I can't find a number. Wikipedia says there is "no safe threshold for lead".


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

There is no way that was lead paint then. They stopped making it in the 70's. Also I think you would need to wait a little longer for it to show up in blood work. If he swallowed a whole 2 X 2 piece, I would be more worried about a blockage. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,
I don't blame you for being concerned; but I have a feeling that the paint chip is not going to break down in the digestive tract and you'll be seeing multicolor poop before long. 

I think that it is safe to assume that there isn't any lead in the paint, and it takes multiple exposures over a long period to do any lasting damage. If blood tests do reveal heavy metals there are well established therapies that will remove them from the blood.

Hang in there - pups eat some very weird stuff.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> There is no way that was lead paint then. They stopped making it in the 70's. Also I think you would need to wait a little longer for it to show up in blood work. If he swallowed a whole 2 X 2 piece, I would be more worried about a blockage. Just keep an eye on him.


Thanks. That's a relief. I will continue to watch him.



bioteach said:


> Hi,
> I don't blame you for being concerned; but I have a feeling that the paint chip is not going to break down in the digestive tract and you'll be seeing multicolor poop before long.
> 
> I think that it is safe to assume that there isn't any lead in the paint, and it takes multiple exposures over a long period to do any lasting damage. If blood tests do reveal heavy metals there are well established therapies that will remove them from the blood.
> ...


Thanks. I have been hoping and waiting to see it come out in his poop, but nothing yet. This happened Friday evening... I just want it to get out of his system. I will ask for a blood test in any case. He hasn't had one done till now...


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I just wanted to update everyone that I took my pup to the vet for bloodwork. I showed him a another piece of paint similar to what my pup ate. The vet said he wouldn't worry, puppy's gums look fine and like Claire's friend, he too said that paints usually no longer contain lead. And that he hasn't seen a case of lead poisoning in years now. So no need for a blood test. I'm relieved


----------

